# Visa for about 2-3 years for medical treatment of my widow Mother



## khahall (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My Mother is a widow and as she is facing post traumatic stress disorder, so doctors recommended a family therapy with my family i.e during her stay with us we will get instructions initially from Indian doctor who treated her in India regarding how to move with her so that she comes out of the trauma slowly which might take about 2-3 years, later on german doctor will take over the case. I consulted this issue initially with German consulate in India and they told to make an application with all the required documents. After I submitted all the documents they directly rejected it telling that they do not see it as a special hardship case for a family reunion. After making a legal consultation I got to know that medical certificates that I provided from India and Germany were only from a general doctor and not from a psychiatrist and moreover the medical certificate was very short just less than a page. It has to be detailed explaining the whole process of the disease. 

The biggest problem that I am facing now is that to be on safer side I want to apply for a multiple entry visa for a period of about 2 years so that the required family therapy can be done in regular intervals. But the lawyer is telling that he does not know any case where a short term visa application is accepted after the rejection of a long term visa application. Actually in my mother's case she has visited Germany thrice till now and her last visit was in 2014, can't this be an argument from my side that she has always abided to immigration rules during her visit and will never break the rule even in this case of multiple entry visa for 2 years i.e she will go back to India and will never intend to stay in Germany.

I would be grateful for any suggestions regarding remonstration of long term visa or application of multiple entry visa which would strengthen my application.

Regards,
Khalidh.


----------

